# Custom Iceman $600



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Weird... but cool!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’d be all over that but that vibrato is a deal breaker.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Thats interesting...had a cozart tele for a couple months that looked similar


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

So, is that a replica of an Ibanez?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice woodgrain, not crazy about the headstock--but I'd give it a shot.
I do love my Iceman.


----------

